# Must need supplements for bodybuilders?



## Michael123 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

I started hitting the gym after a years break. I am doing bodybuilding workouts. I would like to know what supplements I need for muscle growth. recovery. At the moment this is my routine:
Vitamin's:
- Vitamin C
- Fish oil

Workout days:

I am taking Adrenol 8 for pre workout.
5g Glutemine before and afterworkout
1 Glass Milk before and after workout
1x Banana after workout.

Rest days:
5g Glutemine in the morning
Eat any healthy item in the morning.

Please let me know your thoughts. And I also don't want to break the bank on these supplements. The cheaper the better
But tell me if I missed something vital½
Thanks.

-Happy bumping.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 1, 2014)

For me-

Tren 
Chicken
Lean red meat
Eggs
BCAA
Whey
Creatine


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 1, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> For me-
> 
> Tren
> Chicken
> ...



Tren?  Lol

Believe it or not, I chug a quart of chocolate milk post workout.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Tren?  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I chug a quart of chocolate milk post workout.




It was a joke- kinda, sorta- maybe


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 1, 2014)

A-AKG
Creatine
BCAA
Gummy vitamins.... steal them from my kids. Hahaha

Then lots of eggs, milk, fish and bison meat.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm a back to basics with most things. I do use liver support supps and depending on what kind of cycle I'll add some pre workout things but lots of meat, eggs and chicken. Yams, potatoes and rice....if I had more money I might get a little fancy though.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 4, 2014)

I love milk too  But remember amino acids can compete with each other and dilute the effect of a specific  combo. Example if you mix an akg mix with milk or PRO powder you make your akg useless...its just another amino.

Me I stick with proven science backed stuff and don't buy any watered down proprietary blend crap.
CM
Glutamine
BCAA
Pro powder

Hawk


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 4, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> A-AKG
> Creatine
> BCAA
> Gummy vitamins.... steal them from my kids. Hahaha
> ...



Now I don't feel so bad. I "borrow" my kids Flintstones gummies every morning


----------



## kshtiji (Oct 22, 2014)

everyone has own choice suggested me to use eggs white,meat,protein shakes and brown rice are best and most effective..


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 22, 2014)

Must *need* supplements?

None actually. 

But if I had to pick one, it would be protein powder. I don't care if it's whey, casein, egg etc. As long as it's quality.


----------



## Ogre (Oct 23, 2014)

Besides all the normal stuff. For me melatonin.I have always had problems sleeping.Without sleep you cant recoop.This might not be for everyone but this is the most important part of growth for me is sleep.


----------



## MattG (Oct 23, 2014)

Ogre said:


> Besides all the normal stuff. For me melatonin.I have always had problems sleeping.Without sleep you cant recoop.This might not be for everyone but this is the most important part of growth for me is sleep.



Agree totally. I take melatonin every night bc I have sleep troubles too. Melatonin has been a life saver for me. I take other supps too but this is one of the most important ones for myself personally


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 23, 2014)

Melatonin doesn't work for me.


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Melatonin doesn't work for me.



It doesn't do a damn thing for me either.


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 25, 2014)

I use 5mg each evening at bedtime and it seems to hit about 20 minutes after I take it.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 26, 2014)

gotta be careful with melatonin, its a hormone.....I worked a night shift for two months taking 5-10mg of melatonin in the mornings and gained 10 pounds of fat...dont know how much of the weight gain was the stress of staying awake at night and how much of it was the melatonin but when I google searched it I found many people claiming massive weight gain over several years of supplementation


----------



## MattG (Oct 26, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> gotta be careful with melatonin, its a hormone.....I worked a night shift for two months taking 5-10mg of melatonin in the mornings and gained 10 pounds of fat...dont know how much of the weight gain was the stress of staying awake at night and how much of it was the melatonin but when I google searched it I found many people claiming massive weight gain over several years of supplementation



Huh I never knew it could do that. I must not have anything to worry about because I've been taking it for at least 3 years now and haven't had any issues...


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 26, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> gotta be careful with melatonin, its a hormone.....I worked a night shift for two months taking 5-10mg of melatonin in the mornings and gained 10 pounds of fat...dont know how much of the weight gain was the stress of staying awake at night and how much of it was the melatonin but when I google searched it I found many people claiming massive weight gain over several years of supplementation


Wow. I've never thought about it doing that. Now you got me thinking


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 7, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> gotta be careful with melatonin, its a hormone.....I worked a night shift for two months taking 5-10mg of melatonin in the mornings and gained 10 pounds of fat...dont know how much of the weight gain was the stress of staying awake at night and how much of it was the melatonin but when I google searched it I found many people claiming massive weight gain over several years of supplementation


Don't bother me one bit.  Been taking it for years now.  With out it I'm lucky to get 3-4 hours of sleep


----------

